# How many meals a day



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco still has 4 meals a day, she is 13 weeks old. 8am, 12, 4pm, 8pm.

Can anyone advise me when should I be thinking of cutting the meals back to 3. And when it is time to cut back, what times of day would you suggest to give the meals?

Thanks


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey is already on 3 meals a day but that was on the suggestion of our breeder and she's not a huge eater. I switched Biscuit at 12 weeks on to 3 meals and this is what is suggested in our vet notes too. I feed at 8am, 2pm and somewhere between 7pm-8pm and this seems to work well. I'm not always bang on with the times but it's somewhere around those times. I will switch to 2 meals a day at 6 months. x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

When we got Kipper from the breeder he was already on 3 meals a day. 8am, 1pm and 6pm. We've brought each time 30 mins earlier, but still the same gap. We've got no probs with his eating; he always wolfs it down but we don't have any begging or looking hungry when we're eating so think it's all ok. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When I switched Roo to Natural Instinct I changed to 3 meals a day...7am, between 12 and 1pm and then the last one at 5pm. She also has some tasty treats to chew on in the evening such a paddy whack or pigs ear.

I think it's up to you if you want to change. You should still feed the same overall recommended amount (depending on your food and size of your puppy) but it's just whether you split it over 3 or 4 meals....i.e. they shouldn't be eating less food if you switch to 3 meals. Usually once they are past 12 weeks they should have grown enough to cope with the larger amounts over 3 meals. If in doubt, talk to your vet.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, great post as I'm in much need of advice on food! Minnie is 5 months now growing up lovely just got problems with food and have done since day 1 lol! 
She's extremely fussy I have honestly tried eveery brand of dog food you can think of natures menu, James well beloved, barking heads Virbac which I got from the vets etc! I'm lucky if she'll eat 1 full meal a day, the vet has said shes perfect weight and healthy, but she just doesn't like to eat! 9 times out of 10 I'll put her food down and she'll just sniff it and walk away, she eats more like a cat lol! I just don't know if there's anything else I. A try to see if she'll eat it or just carry on with what I'm doing! Iv tired my hardest to stop treats thinking if she's hungry she'll eat but no such luck! She'd much rather play than eat! Sorry for the long winded post- any advice would be much appreciated  x x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Beth
I have the same with Millie. I changed her to Barking Heads 2 weeks ago and I honestly thought we were onto a winner as she really seemed to enjoy it but its just that she sniffs and walks away... not excited about eating at all. I was in Petsathome yesterday and was nearly going to buy soft food or another brand of dry (James Wellbeloved etc) but decided not too and persevere with Barking Heads. I just want to see her happy and excited about feeding but maybe she just isn't one of those dogs.. shes growing well and is a happy girl.

Any advice welcomed too ......  xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Tracey! I thought the same with both barking heads and natures menu at first she loved it but within a matter of days she had enough! I feel exactly the same as you would love to see her eat all her food and enjoy it but like you said they just might not be those type of dogs! I think I might just do what ure doing persevere with barking heads for the time being! 
Once again thank you very much  x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Have either of you tried soaking the dry food with a little hot water (obviously allow to cool before giving to your pup..!)? I was having problems with Willow about a month/6 weeks ago so started that and she wolfs it down every time now!! Sometimes I don't bother soaking now and she'll still yum it down at super speed!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey is a nightmare to feed and it doesn't help that Biscuit is always trying to wolf it down instead! I have to give her bits out of my hand or throw it in front of her as she doesn't stay in front of her food bowl for long. The whole thing takes about 20 mins but I want to make sure she's getting enough as she was the smallest in her litter. x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

When we picked Benson up we were told by the breeder that he was only fed twice a day morning and night and that was what he was used to. So thats what we carried on doing so he has only 2 meals a day he seems to be thriving and he weighed over 7kgs when he was 14 weeks so in the 6 weeks he had put on over 3kgs he doesnt always eat it all then and certainly rarely wolfs it down even so feel a bit uncomfortable when reading that puppies older than he is are having 3 or 4 meals a day, but dont think I ought to change his routine now as he is gaining weight and full of energy (too much most of the time). Is it wrong for him to have only 2 meals a day?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Kody is now 12 wks and I cut out the fourth feed a couple of weeks ago, he tends to eat breakfast not much but some then lunch time I fill a kong or treat ball with his kibble if it's nice and he's outside I just put his food (kibble) straight on the grass i know it sounds strange but he loves eating his food this way! Evening meal I always add a tasty topping to the kibble chopped chicken,ham etc and he tends to eat his evening meal, he has snacks throughout the day too carrot,cheese and some treats, he's growing fast so he must be getting enough. X


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Up to the age of six months I cut Lolas food down from three meals a day to two. I feed her and the doods first thing of a morning. I give them a couple of hours then take them out for walkies (I know you should make them work for there food and feed them after oh well.lol) Then I feed them around fiveish after there walkies


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> if it's nice and he's outside I just put his food (kibble) straight on the grass i know it sounds strange but he loves eating his food this way! X


Sounds similar to what I do. I think some dogs are not excited about eating out of a bowl and scattering kibble on the floor/ground can make them feel as if they are working for their food. x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin (18weeks) has 3 meals a day now I changed him from 4 when he was 12 weeks. 

We have no problems with his eating as he as always eaten the whole bowl in one go - not greedily but he always f is he's it. 

He has Royal Canine and in his last bowl around 5 .30 - to this i add some cooked chicken which he loves. 

I also give him some apple or grapes during the day. Not too much just enough to help him go poo cos sometimes he struggles. 

All dogs are different and you know your dog more than anyone so just go with what suits them best.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Merlin (18weeks) has 3 meals a day now I changed him from 4 when he was 12 weeks.
> 
> We have no problems with his eating as he as always eaten the whole bowl in one go - not greedily but he always f is he's it.
> 
> ...


Hi Minnie,

I was just reading this and wanted to warn you about the grapes; from what I was told and read they can be toxic for dogs. 
http://www.petmd.com/dog/emergency/digestive/e_dg_grape_raisin_toxicity#.UFEL_pidbiQ


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I feed Sami 2 times per day at 10 months, and Carley 3 times a day at 13 weeks . . at 6am . . 2pm . .and a small meal at 6pm . . they get a few treats and pizzle sticks in between and both seem perfectly content


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Stela12 said:


> Hi Minnie,
> 
> I was just reading this and wanted to warn you about the grapes; from what I was told and read they can be toxic for dogs.
> http://www.petmd.com/dog/emergency/digestive/e_dg_grape_raisin_toxicity#.UFEL_pidbiQ


Hi Sasha
Thanks for the info on the grapes. Have read the article and I was quite surprised as I didn't know grapes and raisins which I also give Merlin could be toxic. 
Will have to find some other fruit to give him - tried apple but hes not to fond of this.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela LOVES watermelon and strawberries!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would stick to what he is used to. He is thriving, so why change.


----------



## DEBS (Aug 10, 2012)

My little pup is 5 months and has never really been bothered about his food. I found the only way to get his dry food down him was to mix some chicken in with it and feed him it by hand on our morning and evening walks( using it as rewards while training him )
He's been growing well and so i figured that he was getting enough to eat one way or another.
I am now back at work after a 6 week break from school and not able to give him his mid morning walk/food. 
I decided to try adding warm water to his dry food and I can't believe how well he has been eating from his bowl. He has had ' breakfast ' before I leave for work every morning for the past week and I'm so pleased to see him enjoying it. I do have to feed him one or two pieces by hand to get him interested but he will then go on to finish it from his bowl. He has treats when I walk him at lunch time while training and has been eating another meal from his bowl at around 6ish.
I'm hoping he will carry on as he has been but will have to wait and see!


----------

